# 150 or 170 HP?



## StevenHenriksen (Feb 13, 2009)

I hear some of the 2.5's having 150, and some having 170? Is this correct, and which models/years had which? Thanks.........


----------



## StevenHenriksen (Feb 13, 2009)

anyone?


----------



## Outie5000 (Aug 8, 2007)

05-07 had 150, 08-on had 170.


----------



## StevenHenriksen (Feb 13, 2009)

ok thanks


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: 150 or 170 HP? (StevenHenriksen)*

170 bhp is 08' and up for all golfs and jettas. not sure about new beetles.


----------



## CaTiRo (Sep 23, 2008)

the new beetle still has 150hp.


_Modified by CaTiRo at 10:16 AM 4-24-2009_


----------



## darkk (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: 150 or 170 HP? (StevenHenriksen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StevenHenriksen* »_I hear some of the 2.5's having 150, and some having 170? Is this correct, and which models/years had which? Thanks.........









there is no real difference.my proof is this cut and paste of another discussion on this subject:::
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4303165
The ~smoothness is due to the cam phase tuning difference.
easy enough to put that tuning into the 'older' motors and have the same smoothness...
mmm, I've been doing this since the 1st time I read an '08 file... (say Jan. 2008)
-Jeffrey Atwood
Quote, originally posted by _V-Dubber_ »
So are you saying C2 software for the older 2.5s includes the upgraded ECU mapping of the 08?
Yes. I put the mod in all the way back to the '05.5 software.
When the '08 car hit the street the 'advertised' power went up.
Since the motor hard parts are the same (basically), the only 'real' difference had to be in software.
i.e. if you change a valve guide you cannot magically make 20hp.
the reality is that the '08 does NOT make significantly more power than the '07, its just a bit smoother in its delivery.
-Jeffrey Atwood
So then theoretically with all other variables being equal, if an 07 with C2 software was dyno'd and its graph compared with an 08 with C2 software, the power curves should be almost identical in shape and be pretty close in peak power? And this goes for C2's turbo software as well, I imagine?
Sorry for being so anal retentive this is just an interesting topic IMO. Why didnt you mention that in your advertising that you smoothed out the older 2.5 power curve? That would have been a tremendous selling point for you.
Yes, this mod is applied to C2 turbo stuff also.
re: advertise the '08 software match...
We have defo mentioned this before, but most don't 'hear' it, I guess.
Customer reviews tend to be seen as a 'nut swinging'.
Others come into the 2.5L market, after saying 'there is no market for 2.5L' with drivability fixes for the 2.5L that I solved over TWO years ago....
I don't know what more I can do.
Want a CAM for your 2.5L? We're working on that too...
-Jeffrey Atwood
youngkal
and the truth is finally told...lol


----------



## youngkal (Apr 2, 2006)

really it all depends on the car u get because i have seen strong 07's weak 08's and strong 08's and weak 07's also depends on the dyno being used air temp humidity and miles on the car...all that being said tehre is not a 20hp difference just a higher redline and less steep torque curve...


----------



## StevenHenriksen (Feb 13, 2009)

Hmmm ok well thanks for posting. Im glad there isn't much difference, because I want to get an older model for affordability. Good 'ol vortex helpin out







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 08Rabbit1 (Jun 30, 2008)

This depends on whether you talk to an -07 owner or an 08- owner. I'm the latter. I say make sure you get the 08-. It's 20 more horsepower and you REALLY feel it in a 3,000 pound car.


----------



## youngkal (Apr 2, 2006)

can u please post up a dyno showing the 20hp difference because the largest dyno differences i have seen are 5hp 1tq???


----------



## Bob Weaver (Jun 14, 2006)

*Re: (08Rabbit1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *08Rabbit1* »_This depends on whether you talk to an -07 owner or an 08- owner. I'm the latter. I say make sure you get the 08-. It's 20 more horsepower and you REALLY feel it in a 3,000 pound car.

That's odd I know people that say the difference is barely noticeable.


----------



## HIBB 304 (Nov 8, 2008)

*Re: (08Rabbit1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *08Rabbit1* »_VW says 20, you say 5, and we're supposed to accept your undocumented and undocumentable claims? My recollection is that Georgia was populated as a prison colony, and that may have been its cultural highpoint.

_Modified by 08Rabbit1 at 8:18 PM 4-25-2009_

Ouch bro. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## darkk (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (08Rabbit1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *08Rabbit1* »_VW says 20, you say 5, and we're supposed to accept your undocumented and undocumentable claims? My recollection is that Georgia was populated as a prison colony, and that may have been its cultural highpoint.

read this post.Jeff at C2 motorsports says the differences are minimal. if anyone knows for sure I would think he would be the one
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4303165


----------



## Outie5000 (Aug 8, 2007)

Did they not change the flow of the intake? I've never driven an 05.5-7 and really don't care. I drive my car, and i've seen dyno's of 07's and 08's, and know that 99% of the 20 extra horsepower is just talking up the car to sell more. But, you need to also consider, when discussing what dealers say HP is rated at, that those numbers come from the crank, not the wheels.


----------



## a7xogg (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: (youngkal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *youngkal* »_please show my prision colony uneducated ass a dyno showing a 20hp difference or just shut your piehole...

The hp numbers is at the crank, not at the wheels.


----------



## youngkal (Apr 2, 2006)

once again you show your stupidity...i dot care where the numbers are crank or wheels you can not show me a dyno showing more than a 5hp difference at either place...a 07 with 141 whp and a 08 with 147whp have the same difference at the crank because both numbers are raised to compensate drivetrain loss...just because VW tells you something dosent mean it is true...you have not a leg to stand on in your argument post proof or give it up...and by the way i went to school in ny...ouch i just saw your age and now feel bad for talking down to a senior citizen...go drink your 65 cent coffee at mcdonalds and relax old man...you think you feel a 20hp difference but it really has more to do with the power to weight ratio in reguards to when you last changed your depends...


_Modified by youngkal at 9:51 AM 4-27-2009_


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: 150 or 170 HP? (darkk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *darkk* »_
there is no real difference.my proof is this cut and paste of another discussion on this subject:::
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4303165


That thread never accomplished anything as with any others. Everyone was looking at 1 dyno by GIAC, and said that was fact and that was it. Every car will put down different #s based on running condition, climate, dyno and so on. To say one dyno is going to be the same for every car is just plain stupid. Also, everyone only looks at peak whp and not the whole power band. 20hp difference isn't always at peak. 
What people need to do is start dynoing their cars, and get an averages on 150hp and 170hp. That will be the closest to truth as you can get. Anyway, you car search the forums and find nothing, but BS.


----------



## darkk (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: 150 or 170 HP? (2ohgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2ohgti* »_
That thread never accomplished anything as with any others. everyone only looks at peak whp and not the whole power band. 20hp difference isn't always at peak. Anyway, you car search the forums and find nothing, but BS. 

*******************
-Jeffrey Atwood
Quote, originally posted by _V-Dubber_ »
So are you saying C2 software for the older 2.5s includes the upgraded ECU mapping of the 08?
Yes. I put the mod in all the way back to the '05.5 software.
When the '08 car hit the street the 'advertised' power went up.
Since the motor hard parts are the same (basically), the only 'real' difference had to be in software.
i.e. if you change a valve guide you cannot magically make 20hp.
the reality is that the '08 does NOT make significantly more power than the '07, its just a bit smoother in its delivery.
-Jeffrey Atwood*************
this seems pretty straight forward and conclusive to me...


----------



## NaKoRuRu (Jun 5, 2005)

*Re: (08Rabbit1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *08Rabbit1* »_VW says 20, you say 5, and we're supposed to accept your undocumented and undocumentable claims? My recollection is that Georgia was populated as a prison colony, and that may have been its cultural highpoint.

_Modified by 08Rabbit1 at 8:18 PM 4-25-2009_

ha ha... really how long have you been on these forums? How long have you been following the 2.5? There IS a thread showing dyno's of a 150hp and 170. The other poster is right. The difference is marginal. With the edge going to the 170 for smoothness. I'll try to find it.


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*FV-QR*

Guys,
Please tone down the flaming, the offending parties posts have been removed - please don't ruin this thread with your yip yap. 
Thanks,


----------



## youngkal (Apr 2, 2006)

no problem silly people just need to learn a bit about a subject before they start posting about it...


----------



## StevenHenriksen (Feb 13, 2009)

wow sore subject


----------



## phrog23 (May 12, 2007)

*Re: (StevenHenriksen)*

as i regards to there being an actual difference 150-170...

i did a 1 gear pull with my 07 and my friends 08...
both 2dr manual i had full tank he had 1/4 and i had about 50 lbs on him...
he was stock and all i had was a carbonio...
we started in 2nd gear at 2k rpm....
at the end of 2nd when we both shifted i was about a full car length ahead of him......


----------



## SpiderX1016 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: (phrog23)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phrog23* »_as i regards to there being an actual difference 150-170...

i did a 1 gear pull with my 07 and my friends 08...
both 2dr manual i had full tank he had 1/4 and i had about 50 lbs on him...
he was stock and all i had was a carbonio...
we started in 2nd gear at 2k rpm....
at the end of 2nd when we both shifted i was about a full car length ahead of him...... 

Have you tried switching drivers?


----------



## darkk (Jun 22, 2006)

_Quote, originally posted by *StevenHenriksen* »_wow sore subject 

it has been for some time now lol...

_Quote, originally posted by *phrog23* »_as i regards to there being an actual difference 150-170...
i did a 1 gear pull with my 07 and my friends 08...
both 2dr manual i had full tank he had 1/4 and i had about 50 lbs on him...
he was stock and all i had was a carbonio...
we started in 2nd gear at 2k rpm....
at the end of 2nd when we both shifted i was about a full car length ahead of him...... 

this is actually not relavent to the discussion and will only get the thread locked.we are discussing over all comparisons.


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: 150 or 170 HP? (darkk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *darkk* »_
*******************
-Jeffrey Atwood
Quote, originally posted by _V-Dubber_ »
So are you saying C2 software for the older 2.5s includes the upgraded ECU mapping of the 08?
Yes. I put the mod in all the way back to the '05.5 software.
When the '08 car hit the street the 'advertised' power went up.
Since the motor hard parts are the same (basically), the only 'real' difference had to be in software.
i.e. if you change a valve guide you cannot magically make 20hp.
the reality is that the '08 does NOT make significantly more power than the '07, its just a bit smoother in its delivery.
-Jeffrey Atwood*************
this seems pretty straight forward and conclusive to me...

It is cams and computer. Why can't that make 20hp? It can in a VR6, which has fewer valves and less flow in the cyl head. It is funny that 07' owners are so defensive about the difference. You don't seem to understand more hp spread out in the power band. Peak power isn't everything unless you drive a honda w/ vtec. Anyway dynos would be the only way I'd be convinced. I've driven both and could feel a difference.


----------



## phrog23 (May 12, 2007)

im not defensive, and i know that the 20 is spread throughout the entire torque curve. 
I just posted that as a reference, and that it even though it says 20 hp a lot of it is driver skill.....


----------



## youngkal (Apr 2, 2006)

http://www.giacusa.com/images/...s.php
ok how can anyone look at these dynos with the same mods and argue that the 08's have that much more power...yes the curve is smoother and i know that different cars dyno different in different weather but these are done on the same dyno in southern cali where the weather is pretty much good year round...i am in no way saying 08's arent a refined version of the engine but i am saying that there is no way 20 or ever 10 extra hp in them and yes we are talking peak hp when we discuss 150 vs 170 not 20 random hp scattered around the powerband that is not how any car company rates its cars...lol.,.argue the other side all you want but until i see a dyno proving different i dont think you have a leg to stand on...


----------



## darkk (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (youngkal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *youngkal* »_http://www.giacusa.com/images/...s.php
ok how can anyone look at these dynos with the same mods and argue that the 08's have that much more power....argue the other side all you want but until i see a dyno proving different i dont think you have a leg to stand on...

for all that needed dyno chart proof. I think this should settle it once and for all. I don't even know why I bother with this anyways, I got a turbo on mine...hahaha!


----------



## NaKoRuRu (Jun 5, 2005)

*Re: (youngkal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *youngkal* »_http://www.giacusa.com/images/...s.php
ok how can anyone look at these dynos with the same mods and argue that the 08's have that much more power...yes the curve is smoother and i know that different cars dyno different in different weather but these are done on the same dyno in southern cali where the weather is pretty much good year round...i am in no way saying 08's arent a refined version of the engine but i am saying that there is no way 20 or ever 10 extra hp in them and yes we are talking peak hp when we discuss 150 vs 170 not 20 random hp scattered around the powerband that is not how any car company rates its cars...lol.,.argue the other side all you want but until i see a dyno proving different i dont think you have a leg to stand on...

bravo. found them before i did


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: (darkk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *darkk* »_
for all that needed dyno chart proof. I think this should settle it once and for all. I don't even know why I bother with this anyways, I got a turbo on mine...hahaha!

If that works for you, but every car is going to put down different #s. Also some 07's seem to have more then 150 bhp too.


----------



## darkk (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (2ohgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2ohgti* »_but every car is going to put down different #s. 

absolutely. different days,weather,gas,location etc all make a difference.what others and myself are trying to get across. is that the different years as a whole have only minor differences.there is no 20 hp difference...


----------



## youngkal (Apr 2, 2006)

yes it is a car by car difference not a year by year difference...my 07 pulled way harder stock than my 06 and they are supose dto be the exact same engine...if i dynoed them stock to stock i bet my rabbit(07) would have beat my jetta (06) by 10-15whp but it has nothing to do with what vw did it is just the luck of the draw...now what i think vw did was underrate the 06-07's to make a larger difference between its economy 2.5l and its sporty 2.0T then bumped it up when they saw a market for a sportier rabbit/jetta consumer..but hey we will never know...i will have a dyno up in the end of may after i get my C2 flash


----------



## darkk (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (youngkal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *youngkal* »_i will have a dyno up in the end of may after i get my C2 flash

I did that before the turbo kit. with intake,exhaust and C2 programming,you'll really like the difference.mine ran as good if not better than my old chipped VR6


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: (darkk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *darkk* »_
absolutely. different days,weather,gas,location etc all make a difference.what others and myself are trying to get across. is that the different years as a whole have only minor differences.there is no 20 hp difference...

That being said with those factors involved, is one dyno enough to make a conclusion? Don't you think more dynos are needed?


----------



## youngkal (Apr 2, 2006)

yea i think we would need an average of atleast 10 dynos of each to make a positive conclusion but i think it gives a good idea that we are dealing with the same power from the 2 years


----------



## darkk (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (2ohgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2ohgti* »_That being said with those factors involved, is one dyno enough to make a conclusion? Don't you think more dynos are needed? 


I think even with the lack of lots of different dynos, that they are all close. Is there some kind of point you are trying to make here? or is it that you don't believe they are all marginally pretty close and you believe your 08 has more power?


----------



## CaTiRo (Sep 23, 2008)

More dynos are needed. And we need dynos for each transmission to correctly compare the power output. Several dynos would be needed to come up with an average for both engines and transmissions.
Not sure how it is on VW, but I had a Mazda6 V6 (mtx) before getting the Jetta.
There were numerous dynos showing that the atx v6 made 10whp to 15whp less than the mtx v6. I notice the dyno charts posted above doesn't mention which tranny were used for each car. If that 08 was an atx and the 07 a mtx then it could result in similiar numbers.



_Modified by CaTiRo at 10:24 AM 4-30-2009_


----------



## youngkal (Apr 2, 2006)

all 5speed as they say they are 3rd gear dyno pulls


----------



## CaTiRo (Sep 23, 2008)

haha, you do know that automatics have a 3rd gear?



_Modified by CaTiRo at 8:34 AM 5-4-2009_


----------



## youngkal (Apr 2, 2006)

of course that is why i said all 5 SPEED


----------



## turbomonkeyexpress (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: (youngkal)*

Who really cares... it's not like these cars are fast anyways.


----------



## CaTiRo (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: (youngkal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *youngkal* »_all 5speed as they say they are 3rd gear dyno pulls

Oh I must have misunderstood you. I thought you were saying since the chart shows 3rd gear runs they must all be 5 speeds.


_Modified by CaTiRo at 11:25 AM 5-4-2009_


----------



## vwmuscle1 (Apr 20, 2009)

*Re: (turbomonkeyexpress)*

turbomonkey, you sound like a honda owner, quit putting down other dubs and learn what makes the german/euro scene what it is.bugs and busses are slow too, but that doesnt make them any less cool.


----------



## darkk (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (vwmuscle1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwmuscle1* »_turbomonkey, you sound like a honda owner, quit putting down other dubs and learn what makes the german/euro scene what it is.bugs and busses are slow too, but that doesnt make them any less cool.









besides,my 2.5 is very,very, far from slow....


----------



## turbomonkeyexpress (Nov 26, 2004)

vwmuscle1: Basically you're telling me that the "Euro/german car scene" is essentially a bunch of people whining about 20 hp? 
Darkk: Congradulations on you "far from slow" rabbit. 

I'm not dogging on VW's, I truly adore mine. I'm just realistic about what I drive; It's not a race car. Sure you can make it into one, but I've got more important things to do than sink thousands of dollars into my motor just to make a slow car fast. 
I digress.
The point of this thread is people arguing over 20 horsepower and where it comes from. 90% of you aren't going to do more than a chip and an intake and at that point it's worthless to argue it. 5% of you are going to turbo the car and make it a quick little ride, and the last 5% are 2006/2007 owners with buyers remorse whining about how they've got magically screwed by Volkswagen. 

AS I've origionally stated....

WHO CARES?! 


_Modified by turbomonkeyexpress at 11:12 PM 5-4-2009_


----------



## TURBOLOVER (Mar 28, 2000)

*Re: (turbomonkeyexpress)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbomonkeyexpress* »_vwmuscle1: Basically you're telling me that the "Euro/german car scene" is essentially a bunch of people whining about 20 hp? 
Darkk: Congradulations on you "far from slow" rabbit. 

I'm not dogging on VW's, I truly adore mine. I'm just realistic about what I drive; It's not a race car. Sure you can make it into one, but I've got more important things to do than sink thousands of dollars into my motor just to make a slow car fast. 
I digress.
The point of this thread is people arguing over 20 horsepower and where it comes from. 90% of you aren't going to do more than a chip and an intake and at that point it's worthless to argue it. 5% of you are going to turbo the car and make it a quick little ride, and the last 5% are 2006/2007 owners with buyers remorse whining about how they've got magically screwed by Volkswagen. 

AS I've origionally stated....

WHO CARES?! 

_Modified by turbomonkeyexpress at 11:12 PM 5-4-2009_

While I agree with most of what you've said I believe the others have a right to care. Same as you have the right to not care in your own thread 150 VS 170 Who Cares?


----------



## CaTiRo (Sep 23, 2008)

its just a topic for discussion, hopefully this isn't anything someone would lose sleep over. still 20 horsepower is worth discussing, that's why people spend money on chips, intakes, etc.
i was just bringing up the possibility of the tranny affecting the dyno numbers. 
talking about cars is what car nuts do. and if we didn't like talking about it then why be on vortex?











_Modified by CaTiRo at 8:01 AM 5-13-2009_


----------



## StlJetta (Sep 26, 2008)

Seems that some of the '07 2.5s are actually 170s. I have a '07 Wolfsburg and sent my info from my VAG-COM engine readout to see if I could get the APR flash. They told me I have the 170hp version of the engine in my '07. This happened to another guy who also has a '07 Wolfsburg afrter he contacted APR with his info.
So '07 may have been a "transition year" for some of the cars manufactured later. I have the 07K906032Q ECU and was told it was a 170hp. I wasn't that surprised though because I always felt the car had more juice than 150hp, especially when running at 4-5000RPM.


----------



## youngkal (Apr 2, 2006)

humm i think i have the same ecu but when i got my car the sticker said 150 can u verify i have the same ecu as u?
Address 01: Engine Labels: 06A-906-032-BGP.lbl
Part No SW: 07K 906 032 T HW: 07K 906 032 Q
Component: 2.5l R5/4V G 9653 
Revision: --H01--- Serial number: VWZ7Z0G8094865
Coding: 0000001
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200


----------



## StlJetta (Sep 26, 2008)

*Re: (youngkal)*

Same thing as mine so the sticker may have said 150hp but APR told me it was 170hp. They can flash it.


----------



## youngkal (Apr 2, 2006)

so just to clarify I have the same as yours which apr says is 170hp? well either way i still stand by the fact that it depends on car itself not modle year


----------



## CaTiRo (Sep 23, 2008)

does anyone have a dyno of a 2006 2.5 atx and mtx?


----------



## semichrmd (Jul 29, 2008)

i don't know about dyno numbers but i have an '08 and my buddy has an '07, my '08 model is a touch faster, that being said however i don't think the difference is really that noticeable, probably not even worth really mentioning and with mods it all seems to even out.


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: (StlJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StlJetta* »_Seems that some of the '07 2.5s are actually 170s. I have a '07 Wolfsburg and sent my info from my VAG-COM engine readout to see if I could get the APR flash. They told me I have the 170hp version of the engine in my '07. This happened to another guy who also has a '07 Wolfsburg afrter he contacted APR with his info.
So '07 may have been a "transition year" for some of the cars manufactured later. I have the 07K906032Q ECU and was told it was a 170hp. I wasn't that surprised though because I always felt the car had more juice than 150hp, especially when running at 4-5000RPM.

I think this is the truth behind the debate. It does make a difference knowing what you have in cases like this. 
I still think people are stupid for looking at 1 dyno and saying every stock car will put down the same #s.


----------



## bunnyhopin (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: (2ohgti)*

not sure if it has been mentioned but i remember hearing some ware that the 08's have a different intake manifolds than the 05-07's 
(edit) the manifolds on the 08's are different they produce better high end power... asked a reputable V.W. tech buddy of mine










_Modified by bunnyhopin at 1:48 PM 5-27-2009_


----------



## youngkal (Apr 2, 2006)

"(edit) the manifolds on the 08's are different they produce better high end power... asked a reputable V.W. tech buddy of mine"
incorect the manifolds are the same only changes have something to do with variable exhaust cam timing...we can argue this all day...but without actual hard evidence we are all just speculating...lol
I would live to get a whole bunch of 2.5's rangeing from 06-08 and do a mass dyno day and find out some real answers...so much different opinions and info from different sources is very confuseing...now apr is saying that some 07 are actually the updated versions... while c2 says some changes were made in the exhaust cam timeing but says that the power differences are very small...gaic's dyno charts show the earlier cars with better gains and higher overall #'s... who knows all i know is my 07 with [email protected] 93oct flash and carbonio pulls like a beast and revs reallly nice up to 6k


----------



## bunnyhopin (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: (youngkal)*

Interesting.... i think we should all write a letter to VWOA demanding some answers


----------



## elmer fud (Aug 5, 2003)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *CaTiRo* »_the new beetle still has 150hp.




just a heads up, I work for vw as a tech, and I asked one of my teachers at the training school about this, and he said that the beetles also got the new programing too, BUT vw just didn't feel the need to change the advertising for the beetle so it is still advertised as 150. 
and I can say that the 08 and up beetles do feel a bit smoother and quicker then the 07's and 06's. 
but at the end of the day if your going to chip it ..... who cares.


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (elmer fud)*


_Quote, originally posted by *elmer fud* »_

just a heads up, I work for vw as a tech, and I asked one of my teachers at the training school about this, and he said that the beetles also got the new programing too, BUT vw just didn't feel the need to change the advertising for the beetle so it is still advertised as 150. 
and I can say that the 08 and up beetles do feel a bit smoother and quicker then the 07's and 06's. 
but at the end of the day if your going to chip it ..... who cares. 

Good point. I guess the ECU # is all you need http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## pezzy84 (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (2ohgti)*

Little bit late to the party..
I have an '06 Jetta 5 speed and have driven a couple different 170 HP auto loaners. 
Refinement - 170 HP is hand over fist more refined than my gritty 150 HP and has a much more linear power delivery (don't know how much could be attributed to the auto trans). My '06 you can definitely feel peaks and dips in the power delivery especially between 3-4k RPM, don't know if its just the intake cam changing its timing in a crude manner or just the nature of the beast. 
Power - under ~4500 RPM it does not feel much different, above that the 170 HP mill does not feel like an asthmatic smoker like the 150 HP mill.
After driving a few 170 HP units I really wish I had the 170 HP mill. That is what SHOULD have been put in the MKV from the get go. I like some of the noises my 2.5 makes but there are the days when its pushing 95 degrees out, the a/c is cranked and my car just moans and groans through the gears.


----------

